# Momoshiki vs Toneri



## Mercurial (Aug 25, 2015)

Distance: 30 m
Location: Doesn't matter
Mindset: IC to kill
Knowledge: Whatever they know about each other (nothing I suppose)
Restrictions: None

Scenario 1: Momoshiki is "base" vs Toneri that starts activating Tenseigan; Momoshiki will absorb Kinshiki if needed

Scenario 2: Momoshiki is full power vs Tenseigan enhanced Toneri

Who wins?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 25, 2015)

Does Momoshiki have the elementals attack that he absorbed from Boruto's device?


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 25, 2015)

Isn't momoshiki supposed to be stronger the kaguya who is >>>>>> toneri?


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 25, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Does Momoshiki have the elementals attack that he absorbed from Boruto's device?



No, but he can absorb Toneri's attacks, if you think that he is able to do that; frankly I don't know really.



Deer Lord said:


> Isn't momoshiki supposed to be stronger the kaguya who is >>>>>> toneri?



From Boruto movie novel

_"Kaguya was indeed far stronger than Momoshiki since Momoshiki's plan was to get all the bijuu to recreate the fruit to become immortal and he was just an ordinary Otsutsuki who only had two rinnegans in his hands which allowed only him to absorb ninja's chakra and power and use it for himself."_​
Kaguya is far above both Momoshiki and Toneri. I don't understand who is stronger between Momoshiki (matched by nerfed adult Naruto and Sasuke, has Rinnegan absorption + jutsu replying, Mokuton) and Toneri (Tenseigan chakra mode, briefly matches The Last Naruto, Gudodama, giant rock golem, dubious feat of cutting the moon).


----------



## Altair21 (Aug 25, 2015)

Scenario 1: Momoshiki fairly easily.

He had no problem overpowering Naruto in the beginning of the movie. Toneri on the other hand lost to him. 

Scenario 2: Again, Momoshiki fairly easily. 

This form of him required Naruto and Sasuke to take him down. Toneri lost to just Naruto.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Isn't momoshiki supposed to be stronger the kaguya who is >>>>>> toneri?


Not from any of the translations I've heard, Momoshiki is Kaguya's vassal and is weaker than her, though seemed to want to surpass her.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 25, 2015)

Was there a Novel for The Last as well, where can you read these...

Based on my limited knowledge of the Movie, I'd say: Momshiki w/ Kinshiki Absorbed >> Momoshiki = Toneri.
Also, I take Kishi's version of Momoshiki's Rinnegan over Perriot's, Kishi coloured them purple as normal while Perriot coloured them red... just saiyan.

Finally, does anyone know *how* Momoshiki obtained the Rinnegan? I wonder, what if they're Hagoromo's original Rinnegan? Implanted into his hands.

Finally MK II, does anyone know where I can watch Boruto: Naruto the Movie.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Was there a Novel for The Last as well, where can you read these...
> 
> Based on my limited knowledge of the Movie, I'd say: Momshiki w/ Kinshiki Absorbed >> Momoshiki = Toneri.
> Also, I take Kishi's version of Momoshiki's Rinnegan over Perriot's, Kishi coloured them purple as normal while Perriot coloured them red... just saiyan.
> ...


...Cryorex, the Rinnegan are one and the same. 

You can't pick and chose canon, no matter how much you WANT to. Its getting infuriating.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 25, 2015)

Momoshiki clowns him 

guy who was defeated by RSM naruto and RIkudo Sasukes full power >>>>>>> Guy defetaed by BSM Naruto


----------



## Raiken (Aug 25, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Cryorex, the Rinnegan are one and the same.
> 
> You can't pick and chose canon, no matter how much you WANT to. Its getting infuriating.


Where did this come from... what are you talking about.
The colour of the Rinnegan?
Kishi drew it purple, so... it's purple, Perriot fucked up.

You're infuriating sometimes, but I don't say anything.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 25, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Momoshiki clowns him
> 
> guy who was defeated by RSM naruto and RIkudo Sasukes full power >>>>>>> Guy defetaed by BSM Naruto



1: Nothing suggests Naruto and Sasuke are still powered up by Hagormo's Chakra, which you imply by calling Sasuke "Rikudou Sasuke".
2: Naruto's using 100% BSM against Momoshiki, not SPSM. And he used a 100% Kurama Synced-KCM+SM against Toneri, not BSM.

100% BSM > 100% BM > 100% Synced-KCM+SM > 100% KCM+SM > 100% KCM >> SM >> Base

I haven't seen the movie, how does 100% BSM Naruto match up against Momoshiki w/o Kinshiki Absorbed?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, Momoshiki is stronger. He was taking on Naruto, Sasuke, Darui, and Gaara at the same time.
I don't see how can they be comparable. Sure, Momoshiki was losing, but he held his own even if it were
only for a little while.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 26, 2015)

Toneri with TCM murks Momoshiki.


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 26, 2015)

Cryorex said:


> Where did this come from... what are you talking about.
> The colour of the Rinnegan?
> Kishi drew it purple, so... it's purple, Perriot fucked up.
> 
> You're infuriating sometimes, but I don't say anything.



Momoshikis rinnegan turned purple when he absorbed kinshiki before that it was red 
So nothing was wrong there 



Cryorex said:


> 1: Nothing suggests Naruto and Sasuke are still powered up by Hagormo's Chakra, which you imply by calling Sasuke "Rikudou Sasuke".


Sasuke still has the rinnegan which awakened due to Sasuke having *all of hagoromos yin chakra*
No reason to believe there was no rikudo chakra there 



Till this day i don't understand why people think Narutos and Sasuke lost their rikudo powers, the only thing they lost were the seals perhaps but that's about it 
Since the rikudos chakra is still flowing through their bodies



> 2: Naruto's using 100% BSM against Momoshiki, not SPSM. And he used a 100% Kurama Synced-KCM+SM against Toneri, not BSM.



Narutos eyes say otherwise, since normal BSM has pigmentation around the eyes whereas RSM doesn't and in the boruto movie it was RSM 

As for toneri well. His avatar was still released and fighting 
No reason to believe how that wasn't BSM when he was coordinating with kurama not just using its chakra 


> 100% BSM > 100% BM > 100% Synced-KCM+SM > 100% KCM+SM > 100% KCM >> SM >> Base
> 
> I haven't seen the movie, how does 100% BSM Naruto match up against Momoshiki w/o Kinshiki Absorbed?



Given that momoshiki without absorbing kinshiki was already strong enough to begin with to match RSM naruto. Means that 100% BSM gets utterly butt raped


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2015)

> Given that momoshiki without absorbing kinshiki was already strong enough to begin with to match RSM naruto. Means that 100% BSM gets utterly butt raped



Actually Naruto was fighting in base at the start. He was not even using his Ninjutsu since Momoshiki would
only absorb it. So, your comparison does not really make lots of sense either...


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 26, 2015)

Momoshiki both scenarios. He'd simply suck up any and everything Toneri throws his way and toss it back even stronger. With Kinshiki absorbed, he's above Toneri in the physical department too.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Momoshiki both scenarios. He'd simply suck up any and everything Toneri throws his way and toss it back even stronger. With Kinshiki absorbed, he's above Toneri in the physical department too.



Toneri can absorb chakra as well tho.


----------



## Amol (Aug 26, 2015)

I really need to watch both movies


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2015)

you do? 

the Narudo section is dying. The manga/movie ended, and people will never change their believes anyway.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 26, 2015)

All toneri got is chakra attacks what a match. Momoshiki takes everything he throws and return it back at him.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 26, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> All toneri got is chakra attacks what a match. Momoshiki takes everything he throws and return it back at him.


That's kinda shallow, don't you think? 

It's not like it is impossible to get around that. Bolt was able to destroy the Rinnegan and then kill him off. The Kages were fighting him with Taijutsu as well.

Madara can absorb Ninjutsu, but Onoki was still able to destroy half if his body with the Huge Jinton. 
Kaguya absorb Ninjutsu as well, but Kakashi still managed to hurt her with his Kamui Raikiri

and so on and so forth... 
(there are many other examples if you want )


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's kinda shallow, don't you think?
> 
> It's not like it is impossible to get around that. Bolt was able to destroy the Rinnegan and then kill him off.



Yes. With knowledge, and a tactic based around a jutsu not available to Toneri.



> The Kages were fighting him with Taijutsu as well.


They did so because they knew beforehand ninjutsu was worthless. Toneri does not know and so will opt for jutsu. Also moot with Kinshiki absorbed.



> Madara can absorb Ninjutsu, but Onoki was still able to destroy half if his body with the Huge Jinton.
> Kaguya absorb Ninjutsu as well, but Kakashi still managed to hurt her with his Kamui Raikiri
> 
> and so on and so forth...
> (there are many other examples if you want )


And this changes what exactly? Momoshiki will still absorb any and everything Toneri has to offer as long as he sees it coming, but the same can't be said for Toneri when Naruto could safely use ninjutsu against him.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 26, 2015)

Momo > Toneri

It took EoS Nardo & Sauce to beat the former; the latter lost clean to a less experienced, Kurama-less Nardo.


----------

